# Travel/health insurance



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

We are off to Spain for the first time for 10 weeks in January  

In addition to the EHIC card does anyone advise health insurance? and if so can anyone recommend which best to go for or avoid. 

Have tried searching forums, but without searching through hundreds of posts cant find anything specific, but am probably missing something?

Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it all depends on your age and if any illnesses to declare. I have gone with NFU.


cabby


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Cabby, nothing outstanding at the moment thank goodness.

Will have a look at NFU. Did not know exactly what to search for, Travel or Health, or both as we are covered for personal posessions on MHF insurance.

Ray


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Ray

we have looked at several but find the Caravan Club Red Pennant far the best on cost and cover, health and motor £260 for the 120 day plan, I have health probs wife ok, took it two years now seems the best for us. Pete


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We were in Spain last winter November to May. We found no one bothered with medical insurance other than the EHIC. Doctors are easily accesable, medication available over the chemists counter and much cheaper than the UK.

We had a friend break her collar bone and got it sorted at the local hospital on the EHIC. 

We tried to get a quote before we left the UK and at first the club wanted £200 but we then had to go through medical screening. They wanted an extra £700 for me and we didn't bother to get a quote for my wife.

We travel full time and have only ever needed to see a doctor once other than our regular 6 monthly check ups. We needed some more meds for my wife and just purchased them from the chemist in Spain at €3 for 2 months supply.

John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have travel insurance (annual policy from Halifax) who do not charge extra for "blood pressure medication". I don't usually shop around so not sure if good value. However, I think it's may be possible to avoid such insurance if you fall ill and can be treated locally, it's another thing if you need repatriation by air ambulance or with medical assistance. It also covers repatriation if you die 8O 8O 8O 

Like all insurances, it is hoped you never need it, but it does cover peace of mind which can be priceless.

All the best with whatever you choose to do.

Sue


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

We also use red pennant - peace of mind. Previously, when we have travelled without a MH, we have used the big insurance search comparison websites to find a good travel insurance package. Weigh up the cost versus the likelihood of something occurring. 

If you are healthy, then you won't need extra health insurance...but make sure you have good travel/vehicle insurance. Travel insurance is handy if there is a problem with the ferries etc. But if you decide to use vehicle insurance only, then check whether you are covered whilst outside the UK. Sometimes the companies liked to be informed that you're away.

Have a great trip (very jealous)!

Simone


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 

we use staysure, costs us around £105 for 90 days,thats the max they will do, covers medical and repatriation ,and tops up the overseas travel insurance we have with caravanguard.

dont know how good they , "touchwood" never used it.

tom


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been following this thread and read that one member has insurance with the halifax so off I go to try. the best quote I have had in years disclosing heart condition, recent stroke,cholesterol meds and some arthritis of the back for just 355+ pence for an annual policy, they will have my money when I get the all clear to drive and travel to places like Spain. the last quote I had was off the stroke association one week in Germany costs 220pounds to 1000+ so no thank you.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been following this thread and read that one member has insurance with the halifax so off I go to try. the best quote I have had in years disclosing heart condition, recent stroke,cholesterol meds and some arthritis of the back for just 355+ pence for an annual policy, they will have my money when I get the all clear to drive and travel to places like Spain. the last quote I had was off the stroke association one week in Germany costs 220pounds to 1000+ so no thank you.

Ron


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I have been following this thread and read that one member has insurance with the halifax so off I go to try. the best quote I have had in years disclosing heart condition, recent stroke,cholesterol meds and some arthritis of the back for just 355+ pence for an annual policy, they will have my money when I get the all clear to drive and travel to places like Spain. the last quote I had was off the stroke association one week in Germany costs 220pounds to 1000+ so no thank you.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron
Does your Halifax have repat, you seem to have the same probs has me, the CC Red Pennant at £260 does. Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been following this thread and read that one member has insurance with the halifax so off I go to try. the best quote I have had in years disclosing heart condition, recent stroke,cholesterol meds and some arthritis of the back for just 355+ pence for an annual policy, they will have my money when I get the all clear to drive and travel to places like Spain. the last quote I had was off the stroke association one week in Germany costs 220pounds to 1000+ so no thank you.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Pet12 said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


hi Pete
yes it does, with the cc is that an annual policy or a single trip because that is a good price I would re-join the club just for that ins.
Ron


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We used MTC up until recently...

http://www.ferrytickets.net/travel.php

We would use them again but we are now looking to have combined Motorhome/House/Travel insurance with Comfort.

Pete


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Pet12 said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


hi Pete
yes it does, with the cc is that an annual policy or a single trip because that is a good price I would re-join the club just for that ins.
Ron


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Many thanks for all the replies on this subject.

We are sorely tempted by the EHIC only way but there is obviously more to think about than just health, and with the cost of ferries, travel insurance as well might be best , and as for repatriation, well I suppose you never know.

Guess I've a few phone calls to make now, but thanks to you all it will be an informed choice in the end.

Ray


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

One (belated) piece of advice is to make sure you have the EHIC in addition to any separate insurance. I have heard of someone who had insurance but because they did not have the EHIC the Insurance Co. would not pay out for a broken leg as the claimant could have claimed some of the cost under the EHIC.
I don't know if this is common but it focuses the mind a little.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

THis is true you must have both, I work in a Post Office and advise customers they must have an EHIC as well as taking out their Travel Insurance.

Patty


----------

